# Seasonal creep…



## Fyrefox (Jan 3, 2022)

I went to the grocery store yesterday, just two days into the New Year…and yep, they had Valentine’s Day stuff out!  Will Easter stuff be far behind?

While stores try to push us ahead, my little Halloween pumpkins are still holding their own on the breezeway, with no visible rot.  We’ll see how far they make it.  I still have harvest mix, too…


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 3, 2022)

Easter Sunday is on my Birthday this year... I hope people get reminded to buy me Easter gifts..many months ahead...


----------



## horseless carriage (Jan 3, 2022)

British shoppers shocked to find Easter eggs already on sale around the country. 
Called out supermarkets for 'rampant consumerism' as New Years yet to happen. 
Took snap of Easter eggs, hot cross buns and chocolatey treats lined up in shops.
https://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/...ers-spot-Easter-eggs-supermarket-shelves.html

I remember having the following conversation with my thirty something Godson:
He said: “Wow. Time flies. It is always either Monday or Friday.”
I said: “When you get to my age, it’s always Christmas, Christmas, Christmas.”


----------



## Ronni (Jan 3, 2022)

In a related vein, one of my boys has both fall AND Christmas stuff decorating the front of his house.  A Christmas wreath on his door, pumpkins and straw on his steps. I told him if he waits much longer he can add Valentines and Easter decorations to the mix!


----------



## jujube (Jan 3, 2022)

Oh....."seasonal creep".....

I thought you were talking about that fat man who creeps down your chimney and claims to know whether you've been "naughty or nice".  That's pretty darned creepy, if you ask me....

I'm somewhat suspicious of that so-called Tooth Fairy, too.  In your kid's bedrooms at night, stealing their teeth and giving them money? <shudder>


----------



## Ronni (Jan 3, 2022)

jujube said:


> Oh....."seasonal creep".....
> 
> I thought you were talking about that fat man who creeps down your chimney and claims to know whether you've been "naughty or nice".  That's pretty darned creepy, if you ask me....
> 
> I'm somewhat suspicious of that so-called Tooth Fairy, too.  In your kid's bedrooms at night, stealing their teeth and giving them money? <shudder>


Just to add another perspective…..
 When I read the topic title I thought you either were talking about:
1.  The weight that creeps up on me over the Thanksgiving/Christmas seasons
Or
2. The creeping crud/cold/virus crap that tends to come upon folks this time of the year.


----------



## Jeni (Jan 3, 2022)

Has anyone worked retail before ....  I have and most of the time dates of the next holiday are set by corporate with individual stores having very little input. Many do not like set up soon displays but stuff sells .... just like being open on Thanksgiving etc .... they would NOT do it if they were not demand....

My daughter takes care of the seasonal section and general merchandise for a large grocery store..... they have no items to fake fill area until more time appropriate ... so right about day after christmas as she sold through very well and had empty area .... she started setting the items shipped for valentines.  customer made snide comment to my daughter said" so i should leave area empty" ... lady never responded

Many grocery store have almost no room in the back to hold items..... some may have pallets out on floor on load delivery days because the portion of building for warehouse is smaller then some might think.

multi department stores like target / walmart sometimes fill the seasonal area with  big plastic storage bins used as space filler  after christmas for a couple weeks before setting up they ALSO have more room in the warehouse portion of store to hold items back if they chose...or are scheduled a certain time for next season to be put up.


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 3, 2022)

Stores around here don't  bother to wait until they put away Christmas merchandise ...    They had  Christmas/ New Year's  and  Valentines Day 
merchandise all sitting out  for weeks now.   Pick your holiday!

And we also get a lot of Mardi Gras items on the store shelves   ...   probably starting   next week,   long before Lent / with all those festivities.


----------



## Fyrefox (Jan 4, 2022)

Apparently, there’s a name for it…Happy Hallothanksmas!  Now we need a name for the Valentine’s Day/Easter conglomeration, with maybe some Mother’s Day thrown in!


----------



## Remy (Jan 4, 2022)

Bathing suits out at Target. These stores just get right into the next money maker.


----------



## Geezer Garage (Jan 4, 2022)

Some folks are creeps all year round.  Mike


----------



## Alligatorob (Jan 4, 2022)

Fyrefox said:


> Valentine’s Day stuff out! Will Easter stuff be far behind?


I hope so, I'm ready for summer and warm weather....


----------



## JustinCase (Jan 4, 2022)

A lady (widowed) from my home town had an artificial tree centered in her front picture window.  She decorated it with whatever seasonal do dads were appropriate for the next holiday.  She was always in season.  It made the news first year or so.  Soon everyone accepted it, it became her tradition!

Added:  She probably was a fan of the original 'The Time Machine'.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jan 4, 2022)

Retail corporations are jumping in early thinking a) we need the distraction, and b) they need to make up lost sales; both because of a 2 year pandemic.

In 2020, a lot of people here left their outdoor Christmas lights on clear through summer.


----------



## Packerjohn (Jan 4, 2022)

Good thing I don't shop for "seasonal" things.  I shop for groceries and that is about all.  Seen it all before and don't want it anymore!


----------

